# felt troy lee" happy hour" 3 speed limited edition cruiser/ semi rat rod.



## kingsilver

bought the felt troy lee "happy hour" cruiser in '06. i added chrome fenders, brooks apple green leather seat, painted bars silver, and added horn with pull ring behind stem. drilled holes for green glass eyes. the bike rides great!


----------



## mantaray06

Very nice ride. I like it.


----------



## kingsilver

thanks mantaray06, since the frame is aluminum it's actually easy to pedal. the 3 speed shamano shifter makes it much easier to to climb the little hills. you can really move-out on the this bike too! they made, i believe 999 of this "happy hour" model. has the "limited edition" aluminum plate on top between the rear fender and the bottom bracket. mine is #039.


----------



## hotrodbob

i like the paint and the light in front


----------



## StevieZ

That is a beautiful Bike. I love the colors and the vintage look. looks like a nice bike trail cruiser.


----------

